# Knobles Pa get together ( May 23)



## momtoMax

With the warm temps this weather has me thinking of summer and Knoebles. I know last year I pitched the idea about going here for our get together but who says we can only have 1? The picnic was great and was a lot of fun - we should do it again. 

However, I love taking my Max to Knoebles. Lots of shade and people and entertainment and rides!! Well, Leif goes on the rides, I hold onto the dog.  But in any case, it is GREAT. So since I go anyways- I was thinking of maybe just throwing out a date when it gets closer that I plan on taking my doggy. Maybe others may decide to come that day too.

Orrrrr if it sounds like something fun and enough people are interested in attending, I can call ahead and get a half or a quarter of a pavilion - depending on the number of people and dogs coming - for us to use as a base. There is electric and water and maybe gas? there as well. I was thinking, we could organize a food list so we can also eat there. Unless of course, everyone would rather eat the Knoebles food, as there is very good food!! 

Just throwing some ideas around in my head. If you'd like to come to Knoebles as a get together idea please post here!!


----------



## WLR

Weekend or weekday? Weekdays may be less crowded.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

I didn't know what Knobles was.... here is the link to their site incase anyone else doesn't know! http://www.knoebels.com/ It looks to be near Harrisburg. For me, it might be a little far to come, however; I'm dogless at the moment so it wouldn't be that bad to come alone just to socialize with other GRF members and not have to worry about a dog in the car for that long! There's a campground, too, and we like to camp. Hummm, I think I may come depending on the day!

PS. Love the new birthday siggy for Max. So cute!


----------



## momtoMax

Doesn't matter so much - only thing is in the beginning, Knobles is only open weekends. If we can pick a date that is good for everyone, I wouldn't mind if it was a weekday as long as there was enough time to make sure I am not working that day.

Knoebles is very dog friendly. As long as you clean up after your dog you can walk them anywhere in the park. A lot of people who live nearby Knoebles, like me (well, 40 minutes is near in my book!) do this. It's a great chance to socialize your dog as he/she will meet hundreds of people. Also, there are so many noises and smells - if you want to train your dog to be a CGC therapy dog - it's good practice at staying calm in a not calm environment. 

I know personally that I fear rollercoasters and big rides so I would be willing to dog sit at certain rides so owners can go on them. I love rides like the cosmotron and the scrambler so maybe those same owners can dog sit Max while I get to ride them.  

There is tons of shade and free parking. You only pay for enough tickets to ride the rides you want to. There are lots of little shops you can browse through and fascination is a fun game to play were you can have your dog with you. The food is SO GOOD and not insanely priced. There is a big swimming pool and mini golf. The Haunted House is a must and very fun. Also, the pavilions are free to use - just have to reserve them.

It's really a great place and it doesn't cost an arm and a leg like Hershey Park. Hershey Park is twice the distance as Knoebles is - I NEVER go there. It's overpriced, no shade, and water and food are super expensive. I don't think parking is free either. 

If you haven't been to Knoebles, this would be a great chance to get there so you can fall in love with it and visit more!!


EDIT to add. It's not near Harriburg. It is in Elysburg so maybe do a mapquest driving directions from your town to Elysburg?


----------



## momtoMax

ha, I'm spelling it wrong. Oh well, I was close!!


----------



## janine

I am in Maryland but looked it up anyway...looks like a fun place. But it is three hours away. :-( I was hoping it would be closer we aren't far from the PA line. Dogs in the car for 6 hours in one day might be a bit much.


----------



## momtoMax

janine said:


> I am in Maryland but looked it up anyway...looks like a fun place. But it is three hours away. :-( I was hoping it would be closer we aren't far from the PA line. Dogs in the car for 6 hours in one day might be a bit much.


 
They have a campground there too!! The one is pretty awful - nothing but tents in a big field. I hear the other one is really nice. Plus, I could likely hook you up with a dog friendly hotel. If you don't mind crashing on a big couch, you could crash at my house. Also, if you're going to make it an overnight, you might as well find a dog friendly place to visit on the way back! Plus, it's likely your dogs will sleep like rocks all the way back home. We do day trips to my grandparents - it's 2 1/2 hours each way and the trip home is nice and quiet and calm.

I am editting to add, gee, now that I'm thinking about it Janine, it would be awesome if you could come. I love your posts and your dogs and your friendliness. It would be neato keen to meet you IRL!!


----------



## Shoob&Sheeb

If it lands on a non work day we will make the 2 hour trek. Never been there but have heard it is very nice. Would be Slaters first time at a really crowded place. Weekdays are better for us, work most weekends.


----------



## Montana's Mommy

I was never there but sounds like fun. About 1 1/2 ride for me, no biggy. If it ends up on a weekend and I have nothing planned. I will go.


----------



## janine

I am editting to add, gee, now that I'm thinking about it Janine, it would be awesome if you could come. I love your posts and your dogs and your friendliness. It would be neato keen to meet you IRL!! 

Ahhh...thank you, you are so sweet and made my day. 

It would be fun see yes you IRL too....I will pass it by DH (he love rollercoasters). We have lots going on the next few months, with family coming in from out of town, daughter has graduation from Community College (will finish at local 4 year college so not done spending our money yet) and I need to pay taxes (yuck)  With all this money spending a day trip would be better but it would be fun. You guys pick a date and I will keep an eye on the thread and let you know.


----------



## momtoMax

Ah, cool Janine.

As for Montana's mommy and Shoob and Sheeb, what an unfair position we are in to have to only get one of you to come.


----------



## Phillyfisher

Knoebel's is a really great place. Bloomsburg is nearby as well. When we go, we usually go on a Friday, and stay overnight off of I-80. We go back the next morning, and leave by 2. Not too far for us- about 2 hours. We have not brought Tucker their yet, but hope to do it this summer. The bumper cars are the best! Big old steel cars that snap your neck! It truly is like stepping back in time. Everyone there is very, very nice. If the date works for us, we will try to be there.


----------



## ilovemydogs

You can count me in as long as I'm not working (I work only one weekend a month and choose my weekdays). We love Knoebel's.


----------



## momtoMax

Oh Carolina Casey thanks for the comment about the siggie!! It's the first one I had and you made my day!!

Okay sooooo Dates that knoebels will be open:

April 24th and 25th. As opening weekend, it will be INSANELY busy if the weather is nice. 

May 1 and 2. May 1 is boy scout day. 

May 8 and 9.

May 15 and 16.

May 22 and 23.

All these weekend hours are 12 to 8.

Weekdays start on Wednesday May 26th, 10 am to 6 pm.


Do we want to go in May? If you work weekends and we go on a weekend, can you feign sickness?? If we go on Wed. May 26 or Thursday May 27 and you work, can you feign sickness?? Let's start throwing around some dates that will work for us individually so we can work out a date that hopefully works for everyone!! Also I'm going to throw out the idea of carpooling - perhaps there will be members here who might want to travel together that live either near each other or the one will be driving past the other. Just something extra to think about!


----------



## Rob's GRs

I am not sure I will be able to attend a get together right now. I am very short handed at work, as my co-worker was found dead in his bed last week and my work has no plans on filling that position until they see how the budget looks after July. If I could attend a date that is picked I will then need to see if someone can look after my one dog (Liam) as he could not come since he gets car sick really bad. 

So for now I will just have to see what dates are picked, see how work is that weekend and if I will have to go in, as well as if I can find someone to look after Liam for that day too.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

I'd be willing to carpool from the Pittsburgh area. I drive a VW Jetta so not much room for many people/dogs. However, if anyone is interested let me know. Both weekdays/weekends are fine with me if I know in advance. Weekend might be better so hubby could come, too. Maybe we should have a poll of what date works best. (??)

Rob, so sorry to hear about work. It sounds like they're working you too hard. Hope things lighten up a bit soon!


----------



## momtoMax

I actually know someone who you'd be passing by that would appreciate the ride. She said she'd be willing to take over the driving part if you needed her too. I understand the concern for space, would you be able to fit an extra person and a dog?


----------



## mainegirl

saturdays in the spring are not good, i teach at the community college and my daughter has lacrosse games/ festivals, etc. but sundays are a possibility.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## momtoMax

Okay let's do it this way. We'll try to make the trip happen in May.

Saturday May 1.
Sunday May 2.
Saturday May 8.
Sunday May 9.
Saturday May 15.
Sunday May 16.
Saturday May 22.
Sunday May 23.
Wednesday May 26.
Thursday May 27. 


So these are the dates. State what days you could make it.

For me, it's pretty much any - as long as I know in advance. So I'm a "no preference" vote.


----------



## ilovemydogs

Any of those days in May are fine for me as long as I know before I choose which weekend I'm working. My husband works every other weekend, but if he can't come I'll see if I can get my cousin and her golden to come with me.


----------



## Shoob&Sheeb

Currently we could make 5/22 or 23. Our schedule is not very reliable so will have to watch and see.


----------



## momtoMax

So far it looks like the best date for most everyone is Sunday May, 23. I just saw Montana's mommy can make a weekend...and it was Shoob and Sheeb that had issues with this...so this day works for everyone who wants to go so far, right? If so, then let's put that in stone. Fingers crossed for a warm sunny day!! It will be pretty crowded but Sundays aren't as crowded as Saturdays. Should I reserve us a part of a pavilion for a break/water station? What do you think??


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

May 23 works for us at this point. A pavillion sounds like a good idea, would be nice to have a place to have lunch together. 
I know last year we had tons of food


----------



## CarolinaCasey

I'll put it on my calendar! Please let me know if anything changes as far as date. What about time? What time do you normally arrive? 

I think a pavilion is a good idea. Especially to give the dogs some shade when it is hot outside. Do we want to do a pot-luck kind of lunch? That might be fun, especially if the pavilion had electric. We could bring a crock pot/whatever and have a little buffet.


----------



## WLR

Saturday May 1.
Sunday May 2.
------------------On Call that weekend
Saturday May 8.
Sunday May 9.
------------------Would have been my 34th anniversary.Could use the distraction.
Saturday May 15.
Sunday May 16.
------------------Works for me.
Saturday May 22.
Sunday May 23.
-------------------Family event.
Wednesday May 26.
Thursday May 27.
-------------------These days could work too.
Besides, I want one of these....


----------



## momtoMax

Aww, WLR, if I am reading this list right, the 23rd isn't good for you? Is your family event on a Saturday? I hope you can come!! If not, gee, I can go anytime - we could go together a different date - and I could show you around!! 

Okay - I will find out more from my friend about getting the pavilion. It will be a great doggy drink station/meeting place/resting place. As for shade, there is lots of shade there!! I believe the park doesn't open until noon but I'm pretty sure we can get there before that and hang out at the pavilion. None of the rides will be open until 12 but I'm sure we could amuse ourselves!! If we figure out who can bring what to make kind of a lunch menu between ourselves - we can hang out and eat and wait until the park opens and by dinner time, be hungry enough to eat all the park food!!


PS. WLR, I invited you to join the PA social group! Please do so that when we plan other get togethers you'll be on my list of people to contact!!


----------



## Goody82

Unfortunately we are very busy in May and June and won't be able to make the Knobles trip (this is our nephews bday weekend). I will keep visiting to see if any more PA events are planned. Hope you have a great time!


----------



## Montana's Mommy

Sounds good for me.


----------



## Montana's Mommy

Hope you don't mind I am in touch with Levi's 11 siblings and I also invited them to meet up with us at Knoebels. Like to see them grow up together. It's really neat.


----------



## momtoMax

Wow, tons of puppies? Who wouldn't want that? 

Only thing is I'll need a bit of a head count to reserve a section of the pavilion. Would you be able to give me a rough estimate to add to the number here? 

Happy to see that you and Levi can come!!


----------



## momtoMax

*Pavilion*

WOW. Just wow. So get this, I called and I gave the woman at Knoebels a head count of 30 - I figure if all the puppies families come and such. She says we have 3 tables then in a pavilion. Then she asks who is the group and I say GRF. And she's like, oh, well, you're not planning on bringing your dogs are you? And I'm like, well, yes, actually, I always walk my dog there and I'm getting worried. So she says, well, some people don't like dogs near their food so let me see if I can find a more secluded spot for your group.

I'm thinking, oh man, no pavilion.  She comes back on the line and she says, I think this is the best thing to do - I'm going to give your group ALL of Pavilion G. It seats 90 people - but this way, your dogs will have lots of room and we won't risk upsetting the other picnicers. And I was like, WOW, really? and then she goes on and on about sorry, I hope I didn't upset you - we love dogs but we've gotten complaints before so I think this is just the best for everyone. Who am I to argue?!?! 

SOSOSOSOSO we have an ENTIRE pavilion to ourselves!! So don't only bring your dogs, bring your families too!! We can fit up to ninety people so feel free if you have other family members/friends who might want to go.

Pretty cool EH? So here's the next thing. Who is going to bring what foodwise? Let's figure this out:

Things we'll need: 

Chips/Pretzels
Drinks
Cups/Plates/plasticware
Hamburger/Hotdogs maybe?
Side dish? Salads?
Dessert?!?!!
Doggy water bowls
bring your own dog food/treats.

Can anyone think of other things?
Oh, this is going to be so fun!!! I hope the weather holds that day!!!!


EDIT TO ADD: Here is a map of the Pavilions. We will be off on our own but I think that's a good thing! It will be a bit of a walk to get there but it's near the park itself!!
http://www.knoebels.com/pdfs/Pavillion-Map.pdfhttp://www.wholesaleforeveryone.com/category/bandanas-solid-triangle-dozen.html


----------



## momtoMax

IDEA: Bandanas. I found a site where they sell a dozen for 5.50. I'm thinking it might be a super cute idea to order some and use fabric paint to make GRF bandanas for our dogs to wear for the day. What do you think?

http://www.wholesaleforeveryone.com/category/bandanas-solid-triangle-dozen.html


----------



## momtoMax

Okay I know this is the third post in a row...but here is another idea. Who here would be interested in buying a custom GRF Tshirt? We can design them online and some companies aren't too expensive. Of course, each of us would have to buy their own shirt - and it would be a good idea to think colorful so we stand out in a crowd. That will make us easier to find in the park. Maybe some people don't want to stand out?  Well, anyways...so what do you think about Tshirts for the people?

EDITTING TO ADD - one person would design it after getting everyones input - we would buy a certain number of that shirt so they are all the same. Kind of like little league team tshirts, you know?


----------



## janine

Sounds like you guys are in for a great time. This spring is busy for us and Knobles is a bit far...but I can't wait to see pictures of all your fun.


----------



## WLR

And my sisters kid HAD to pick this weekend for her wedding....


----------



## CarolinaCasey

All great ideas, MomtoMax. I can bring a side dish called 'Calico Beans', it is basically the most delicious thing ever- similar to baked beans but wayyy better. However, if there is no hook-up for electricity for a crock pot, then I can go with something cold. Let me know.

Why don't we all bring our own place settings. That will be much easier than speculating how many people will come and how many plates/cups/silverware will be needed. What do you think?? 

I love that we'll have the entire pavillion. Way to go! 

Why don't we all bring our own bandana. I think we should pick a color, and everyone- if they want- can bring one. That way the dogs can be identified. It might be cheaper. (??) I have no problem either way as my puppy won't be ready for take home until August so I don't really need a bandana. I do like the T-shirt idea. I can help with it if you want. I'll be done with the Spring semester soon and will have a lot of time on my hands come May. I'd need someone else to design it....I am not good with that!


----------



## momtoMax

The bandanas are 12 for 5.50. We would need to vote for a color. I can get puffy paint to write GRF on them - make it part of my donation. My son would have fun helping me make them for sure!! I am going to get name tags for the humans too!!

As for the shirt, we'll have to do some research. There is a place near where I live that has decent prices on things like that. Maybe whatever color we decide on the bandanas, we can coordinate with the shirts? Perhaps there is a cheaper place near you CC?

There are electric hook ups. I like the idea of bringing your own place settings - I wouldn't mind doing that either. 

I had another thought. Since we have the room and I realize this will make it more than a GRF gettogether, but Faye who volunteers for Goldheart Golden Retriever Rescue could maybe make an invitation to the people who volunteer/foster/adopt goldens. They do great things and they have goldens. Would everyone be okay with that or do you want to make it a GRF member only get together? I really need to stop thinking so much but I'm super excited!!



CarolinaCasey said:


> All great ideas, MomtoMax. I can bring a side dish called 'Calico Beans', it is basically the most delicious thing ever- similar to baked beans but wayyy better. However, if there is no hook-up for electricity for a crock pot, then I can go with something cold. Let me know.
> 
> Why don't we all bring our own place settings. That will be much easier than speculating how many people will come and how many plates/cups/silverware will be needed. What do you think??
> 
> I love that we'll have the entire pavillion. Way to go!
> 
> Why don't we all bring our own bandana. I think we should pick a color, and everyone- if they want- can bring one. That way the dogs can be identified. It might be cheaper. (??) I have no problem either way as my puppy won't be ready for take home until August so I don't really need a bandana. I do like the T-shirt idea. I can help with it if you want. I'll be done with the Spring semester soon and will have a lot of time on my hands come May. I'd need someone else to design it....I am not good with that!


----------



## Shoob&Sheeb

I have a friend that does silk screen shirts as a side business. Will send him the GRF logo and get a price. If any one has better art work to use we will forward this along also. 
Woof woof


----------



## momtoMax

Shoob&Sheeb said:


> I have a friend that does silk screen shirts as a side business. Will send him the GRF logo and get a price. If any one has better art work to use we will forward this along also.
> Woof woof


that would be great - maybe make the tshirts the pale yellow of our background? What does everyone think? We need more attendees to post and give their opinions as to whether they would want to buy something like this. I know I do and I can send you a check or cash for the shirts - just hoping to get some that aren't too expensive as I would have to buy 2., one a child's size, would that be possible?


----------



## Montana's Mommy

Everything sounds good to me, I can go with the flow on whatever everyone else thinks and wants. I also wanted to point out that from what Im told the food their is also cheap, I remember last get together we had WAY to much food.


----------



## momtoMax

Montana's Mommy said:


> Everything sounds good to me, I can go with the flow on whatever everyone else thinks and wants. I also wanted to point out that from what Im told the food their is also cheap, I remember last get together we had WAY to much food.


The reasonable food is true. The day we are going, the rides etc do not open until noon. Thats why I was thinking bringing stuff for a lunch would be a good idea, especially if everyone gets there in the AM. You are right, it doesn't have to be spectacular and we don't want to over stuff ourselves as we'll want to be eating park food for dinner/snacking as we are going.


----------



## Jo Ellen

WLR said:


> And my sisters kid HAD to pick this weekend for her wedding....


And I have a bridal shower for my future DIL that day. Bummer


----------



## momtoMax

Aww Jo Ellen and WLR, that is too sad. Maybe the next one!! 


Should I just assume that no one is going to have a problem me inviting Goldheart Rescuers as special guests?


----------



## Shoob&Sheeb

Was promised the shirt pricing info would be done for this this weekend.


----------



## MittaBear

This sounds like so much fun! I've never heard of Knoebels or any amusement park that allows dogs. And it's not too too far from me - about 2.5 hours. Our puppy will be way too young to be out in public places, but if you decide to do something like this again next year I might have to try and come. I hope you all have a good time and take lots of pictures.


----------



## Phillyfisher

Sound like you guys will have a great time! Doesn't look like the date will work for us though. Make sure to ride the bumper cars for us!


----------



## momtoMax

Awesome thanks!! We'll have to figure a count when we get all the info together. I'll be watching for your post - thanks for updating!!



Shoob&Sheeb said:


> Was promised the shirt pricing info would be done for this this weekend.


----------



## crnp2001

*just found the thread*

I haven't been on GRF for a while...just found out about the meet-up. I'll have to do some checking of my schedule, but it would be fun to get together again! Last year's meeting at Pinochet was great~

I'll keep watch and let you know if we can come. Maybe I can convince DH to come along with me, my boys, and Honey, too!

~Kim~


----------



## JenniferElaine

Well, as of yet we don't have our dog and I am a super newbee, but I just wanted to add something about Knobel's. I grew up going alll the time as my dad has a cabin just a short distance from there and I went to Penn State which is pretty close too. That place is so fantastic! It is VERY dog friendly and the rides are great! (Rollercoaster fans, check out the Phoenix!!) I hope you all enjoy your trip and I hope to be able to join in a meet up with my very own Golden in the future!! Have a blast!


----------



## Shoob&Sheeb

Got quote for shirts. 7.25$ each. Due to the low resolution of the GRF logo it will need some rework on the artwork side. Let me know how many of what sizes to order.


----------



## momtoMax

JenniferElaine said:


> Well, as of yet we don't have our dog and I am a super newbee, but I just wanted to add something about Knobel's. I grew up going alll the time as my dad has a cabin just a short distance from there and I went to Penn State which is pretty close too. That place is so fantastic! It is VERY dog friendly and the rides are great! (Rollercoaster fans, check out the Phoenix!!) I hope you all enjoy your trip and I hope to be able to join in a meet up with my very own Golden in the future!! Have a blast!


You should still come!!! Love of goldens is enough and you can meet a lot of people who have them/have been through puppyhood and meet lots of adorable sweet golden retrievers. Consider coming sans dog - the more the merrier!


----------



## momtoMax

Shoob&Sheeb said:


> Got quote for shirts. 7.25$ each. Due to the low resolution of the GRF logo it will need some rework on the artwork side. Let me know how many of what sizes to order.


Holy moly that's GREAT!!! Is it for a plain white tshirt? or can it be the background pale yellow? Or another color? Whatever color that's a great price. I need to find the time to sort through this thread and private message everyone about the shirts. Put us down for 2, one adult large (to be safe) and one childs medium (can you ask your friend what a size 10-12 relates to in kids tshirt sizes? I think it is a med but I am not sure!!) I am not sure how to rework the artwork or who to ask about that? Maybe Joe? 
I will get those PMS out and such before the weekend is out. 

crnp, I don't think it will take much arm bending to get the kids to come to an amusement park!!  or the hubby. Just hoping for a beautiful day like last year!! Maybe we could still do a picnic later this summer because, yes, it was a great time!!


----------



## momtoMax

Okay here is the list so far: 

Shoob and Sheeb
me
Montana's Mommy
ilovemydogs
Carolina Casey
mainegirl
MyGoldenCharlie
crnp2001 - maybe? I hope so!!!
(some of Levi's brothers and sisters?) 

Since we have a pavillion to ourselves and no one commented one way or the other, I'm going to let Faye know that she is welcome to invite the people she knows from the golden retriever rescue she works with and let them know they are welcome to come. We don't need to worry about shirts/etc. for them - but we have the room so why not invite other golden lovers to use it as well.

We need a shirt count now, I'll come back later and PM the people on this list.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Yay, things are coming together!

PS. I'm coming w/o a dog- so you can too!


----------



## crnp2001

*We're coming!*

As of now, four of us (2 kids, DH, and me) are coming! DH wasn't so keen at first, but was willing to do so for me. 

It's about 2 1/2 hrs. from our house, but it should be an OK drive. Honey gets a bit hyper in the car, but she's gotten better as she has gotten older.

I'll review the list of what everyone's bringing and let you know what we'll bring food-wise as well!

This will be our first time at Knoebel's, so we're looking forward to it!

~Kim~


----------



## momtoMax

crnp2001 said:


> As of now, four of us (2 kids, DH, and me) are coming! DH wasn't so keen at first, but was willing to do so for me.
> 
> It's about 2 1/2 hrs. from our house, but it should be an OK drive. Honey gets a bit hyper in the car, but she's gotten better as she has gotten older.
> 
> I'll review the list of what everyone's bringing and let you know what we'll bring food-wise as well!
> 
> This will be our first time at Knoebel's, so we're looking forward to it!
> 
> ~Kim~


Great to hear!!! I am sure everyone will have a great time - looking forward to seeing you again!!!


----------



## momtoMax

Tshirts: Who wants them? I'm planning on sending a check to shoob and sheeb. I am not sure re: how to fix the artwork though? Please post how many Tshirts and what size you want. I believe it's under 8 dollars per shirt which is a GREAT price!!! You will have to also contact shoob and sheeb via PM re: payment.

HANKERCHIEFS: I can order these - they come 12 as a pack... I can order 2 to be sure we have enough but we need a color. Maybe pink and blue? Or just one unisex color. What do you think?? Please post your opinions or I'm going to have to make the call myself. I could get pale light yellow ones like the site but I'm afraid they wouldn't show up well against the color of our dogs. Let me know!!!!

FOOD: I know I said hot dog hamburgers but thinking again, wouldn't it be much easier to bring stuff to make meat sandwiches? Like maybe bring ham, turkey, cheese, bread, condiments, bologna, and things like that for the main part of our meal. Then we don't have to worry about barbequing them and everything.


----------



## crnp2001

I dunno...I like red for a handkerchief color myself. Unisex for both, and it stands out, whether your Golden is lighter, darker, or red.

However, I will go with the majority vote. 

~Kim~


----------



## Shoob&Sheeb

Checked with Tshirt guy and he has the artwork updated. Have a pale yellow shirt picked out to match GRF background. He uses Gilden shirts, they have sizing info on their web site. I will pick up shirts before event and cover costs. Please have either a check or cash at event for them. The sooner we have quantity and sizes the better. Do not want to wait and then worry about a rush. 

Hankies we would like 2. Whatever color they be. 
Will watch and see what food we will need to bring, we are open to whatever every one else wants to do. 

Oh and Woof woof, looking forward to our first Knobels visit.


----------



## crnp2001

*T-shirt Size Information*

For T-shirts:

I would like 3, please (I checked the website for sizing -- see below):
Adult medium
Youth Small
Youth Medium

1 handkerchief, any color

Thanks!

~Kim~

Sizes are below:
The site suggests you measure a T-shirt that fits well & compare the width (first measurement) and length (second measurement) to find your size.

http://www.asaptshirts.com/t-shirt_sizechart.htm

*Adult*
*Width*
*Length*​ 








​ 
Small
18"
28"​ 

Medium
20"
29"​ 

Large
22"
30"​ 

X-Large
24"
31"​ 

XXL
26"
32"​ 

XXXL
28"
33"​ 

XXXXL
30"
34"​ 








*Youth*
*Width*
*Length*​ 


X-Small (2-4)
16"
20"​ 


Small (6-8)
17"
22"​ 
For all custom printed t-shirts, the design must be made so as to fit the *SMALLEST size shirt* in the order. Screen printed designs CANNOT be re-sized for each size t-shirt.​ 

Medium (10-12)
18"
23.5"​ 

Large (14-16)
19"
25"​ 






*Toddler*
*Width*
*Length*​ 


2 - T
13"
17"​ 


3 - T
14"
18"​ 


4 - T
15"
19"​


----------



## momtoMax

So far we have only 1 vote for red so it's winning. Any other preferences?? Let me know!!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

I'll take 2 shirts, both large

Red is fine with me, I'll most likely be bringing Bo & Charlie, so sign me up for 2 of those also!

I sent a message to rescue folks about this get together ( thanks for thinking of us!) Included a link to this page for anyone interested in following the dicussion.
I will keep you posted if I hear of anyone that is planning to come


----------



## ilovemydogs

I would like one adult small Tshirt.

The red bandana is fine with me as well. I'll only need one of those. I am only bringing Bailey because I don't think that Duke has the stamina to walk around all day.

Whatever is decided as far as food is fine with me.


----------



## Montana's Mommy

I need a xl and a small shirt and just one handkerchief for Levi (Red sounds like a great color for the doggies).
I haven't heard back from anyone of Levi's siblings.


----------



## momtoMax

Bandana question. is 22 by 22 by 30 too big for our dogs? 

http://www.wholesaleforeveryone.com/category/bandanas-solid-triangle-dozen/ATBN22TS0199D.html

There is this darker red one too - the color it says is wine. which is better?

http://www.wholesaleforeveryone.com/category/bandanas-solid-triangle-dozen/ATBN22TS0208D.html


----------



## Shoob&Sheeb

We like the regular red one. Its a reminder of our time at Cornell with our Shoob.


----------



## momtoMax

Okay well I just ordered 2 dozen red ones just to be safe. The plan is to decorate/write on each one with puffy fabric paint. Leif draws like a third grader and so do I so no high expectations!!


----------



## momtoMax

Several bits of news!! Firstly, I got the bandanas and they look good on Max!! Looking forward to spending some craft time with the boy to decorate them.

So today we went to Knoebles for the first time of the year. It was a beautiful day and I thought, we can have a fun day and also check out Pavilion G and stuff and I have some good news, some bad news, some great news and some fabulous news. I will proceed in that order.

Good news - It's not huge but there are 6 huge tables - more than we need. Also there is an electric hook up and propane burners. Lots of shade.

Bad news - I did not see a water spout which means if there isn't one we should bring about a gallon of water per dog for them to drink. If you have 2 dogs, bring two gallons - if you have one, bring one gallon.

Great news - Ooooh, we are alllllll on our own there. It's the most secluded pavilion so we don't have to worry about people passing by or our dogs bothering anyone. It's really nice. You will see it and say "Wow, this is really nice." Like, really!!! Also for Carolina Casey, there is a bridge from the nice campground right to pavilion G. When you ask to make reservations, make sure that you ask for the campground with the bridge that passes Pavilion G. It is super nice!! Remember, there is one that is lousy so be careful which one you book for the weekend.

And now for the FABULOUS news. Like, super fabulous news. There is a creek that goes beside Pavilion G. It's a nice clean, beautiful creek. And if you follow the bank past the Pavilion there is a place in the creek where the water is deep enough for a golden to swim in and not many people know about it at all. This translates into a great place for our goldens to swim and play in the water without being bothered!!! That is fabulous isn't it?? Max and Leif had a blast playing and swimming in the creek. We stayed for over half an hour and just let Max frolic and play in the water. 

I hope we have a nice warm sunny day for our get together!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shoob&Sheeb

Looks like things are coming along very well. I put in an order for sunny and 72. That order is just a hopeful. Spoke with shirt guy and he will need a week to have them ready in time. So have to put an order cutoff date of 05162010. Looking forward to our first Knobles visit with the dogs having their fresh spring haircut.


----------



## momtoMax

Just wanted to say that I invited my BFF and her golden doodle as honorary members for the picnic. I also invited my neighbor and her family across the street - she recently lost her golden which is super sad.  I told her that my friend who works with a golden rescue would be there too if she would want to talk about maybe getting a golden through Goldhart in the future. My friend is going to bring something to eat as well. Her Darby is not spayed but I think out of the list of dogs, Max is the only one she needs to worry about and she was just in heat last month or the month before so that shouldn't be an issue. She is the dog in the heart in my siggie. She is super cute!!


----------



## momtoMax

momtoMax said:


> Okay here is the list so far:
> 
> Shoob and Sheeb
> me
> Montana's Mommy
> ilovemydogs
> Carolina Casey
> mainegirl
> MyGoldenCharlie
> crnp2001


 
We really need to nail down the food part. I was thinking it would be easiest to bring stuff to make sandwiches and a side dish or a dessert. So here's my thought:

bring one thing for the sandwiches like for example, a pound of turkey, a pound of ham, condiments, chips, pretzels, and maybe a side dish or a dessert.

I have things to do all weekend so I'm not going to be able to make anything so here's my donation: I'll bring wheat and white bread, yellow mustard, mayonaise, a pound of ham, and a pound of swiss cheese. That is a good amount of stuff right even without the side? 

So think of something you can bring to make great sandwiches and either a side/dessert/or we still need chips and pretzels. Take note of what people are bringing - we won't need a lot of sides or desserts.

One idea was to bring your own place settings (cup, plate, silverware) or I don't know if someone would want to sign up for that. We have a lot less people coming for this but I think between us, we should be able to make a good sized lunch anyways!!


----------



## Shoob&Sheeb

We will take care of the cups/plates/plasticware. Even with the smaller crew, looking forward to our first Knobles visit.


----------



## momtoMax

okay those will be good to have! I am thinking 2 loaves of bread will be enough but 1 pound of ham and swiss will not be enough. I am hoping others can volunteer other kinds of meat/cheese.

a week and 3 days!!!


----------



## ilovemydogs

I will bring one pound of turkey and one pound of cheese and a bag of chips.


----------



## momtoMax

ilovemydogs said:


> I will bring one pound of turkey and one pound of cheese and a bag of chips.


 
Great, what kind of cheese I wonder? :curtain:


----------



## ilovemydogs

momtoMax said:


> Great, what kind of cheese I wonder? :curtain:


Oops American cheese, I knew what I was thinking. Guess it didn't show in type.:


----------



## Montana's Mommy

I can bring condiments mayo, mustard, pickles, salsa, chips, cookies and whatever else I can think of or you would want me to bring. I just am not good at baking or cooking.


----------



## momtoMax

Montana's Mommy said:


> I can bring condiments mayo, mustard, pickles, salsa, chips, cookies and whatever else I can think of or you would want me to bring. I just am not good at baking or cooking.


If you want to bring the things on that list, that's okay. I was going to bring condiments but instead of them, I can bring some drinks. Guer's Iced Tea is the bomb around here - good stuff!! I can bring a gallon of iced tea and a gallon of diet green tea. I do not know if that will be something everyone would like to drink or enough but it's a start!!


----------



## Shoob&Sheeb

Shirt list I will submit tomorrow. 
My golden charli
2L
I love my dogs
S
Montanas Mom
XL
S
CRNP2001
M
youth S and youth M

Any corrections please let me know before 10 am tomorrow.


----------



## momtoMax

Shoob&Sheeb said:


> Shirt list I will submit tomorrow.
> My golden charli
> 2L
> I love my dogs
> S
> Montanas Mom
> XL
> S
> CRNP2001
> M
> youth S and youth M
> 
> Any corrections please let me know before 10 am tomorrow.


 
Don't forget about us!! 

momtomax
L
youth M


----------



## Shoob&Sheeb

Guess I really made a mess of that list. Apologies. Well here is the updated list.

My golden charli
2L
I love my dogs
S
Montanas Mom
XL
S
CRNP2001
M
youth S and youth M
CarolinaCasy
M
MomtoMax
L and youth M
Shoob&Sheeb
2X and XL


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Do we need more lunchmeat? What else can I bring? Maybe some potato salad or something? Remember, we're camping so I don't want anything to spoil. I could bring beverages, ice, bread, condiments, lunchmeat (could get some at grocer that day)- tell me what we still need!


----------



## crnp2001

Since we're traveling about 1 1/2 hours, I'd rather bring something that won't spoil...dessert, maybe? Beve, if you're doing cookies, I could make a chocolate-peanut butter bar dessert. Otherwise, I'll bring cookies or some other "portable" thing~

~Kim~


----------



## crnp2001

*total head count?*

Oh, forgot to ask...

Any idea whether or not others besides those on GRF will attend? I know others have been invited, but I haven't seen whether or not anyone else will come...

~Kim~


----------



## momtoMax

CarolinaCasey said:


> Do we need more lunchmeat? What else can I bring? Maybe some potato salad or something? Remember, we're camping so I don't want anything to spoil. I could bring beverages, ice, bread, condiments, lunchmeat (could get some at grocer that day)- tell me what we still need!


 
Maybe more drinks? Like sodas and stuff? I can bring ice and if schoob and sheeb bring cups and you bring liters that will be an easy thing, yes no? 

So far we have no sides but if it's going to be hot, there's a concern about things spoiling as crnp says. My super duper pal Helenanne I think will be bringing something - I asked her to. She told me to bring the pasta salad thing I made that was seasoned with lemon juice but it's not something I will have time to make - maybe she can think to make something that will not go bad in the heat?

Crnp, I know my friend Helenanne and her daugher and golden doodle are coming. 

MyGoldenCharlie did not say if rescue members were coming and I don't think Montana's Mom has heard from the owners of Levi's siblings so I think it's mainly just going to be us!! 

I am hoping for a beautiful day - yes I am!! I am making 9 doggy bandanas - 11 if mainegirl can make it but I have not heard from them yet. 

My friend and I are very familiar with Knoebles, although I still tend to get mixed up a bit... she likes the coasters and the wild rides, while I like the trains and the rides that stay on the ground. I was thinking if we travel in groups of high risk lovers and easy going wussies we should be able to work out a way to let everyone ride the rides. I am thinking though that I and Helenanne will be the only single people in the groups so getting to ride rides may not be an issue for anyone but us. We will make lovely tour guides at the very least!!! Either that or have half the people stay in the pavilion for an hour watching the dogs and then switch to let those people have an hour and the ones that got to go to the park. Or people can just go their own ways. Or....well, we'll figure it out on Sunday!!


----------



## mainegirl

Well, guys,

Good news, bad news.

Good news : my daughter's h.s. lacrosse team is in a 3 way for first in the state.

Bad news: she has playoffs tues, thurs, sat, practice mon, wed, fri and SUNDAY!!! so i won't be able to come to knobels. i am really bummed!!!

i hope we still do the summer picnic, i'll try to plan for it.
have a great time, eventhough i cannot come
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Shoob&Sheeb

Already acquired plates, cups and plastic ware. Submitted shirt order, hope he is good on the tight schedule. Going to geocaching event at Allegheny state forest Friday into Saturday with the dogs. Return home for their spring haircut 5:30 pm Saturday, get shirts and be ready fun on Sunday. Having never been there it will be a challenge to find the correct pavilion.


----------



## momtoMax

Shoob&Sheeb said:


> Already acquired plates, cups and plastic ware. Submitted shirt order, hope he is good on the tight schedule. Going to geocaching event at Allegheny state forest Friday into Saturday with the dogs. Return home for their spring haircut 5:30 pm Saturday, get shirts and be ready fun on Sunday. Having never been there it will be a challenge to find the correct pavilion.


 
There is a map on their website. I will post search and post it soon. It is the one farthest in and to the left. If you follow the creek, you can't miss it!! I will also give better directions in another post.

Mainegirl, congrats and that stinks!!! We will miss you all.


----------



## Montana's Mommy

crnp2001 said:


> Since we're traveling about 1 1/2 hours, I'd rather bring something that won't spoil...dessert, maybe? Beve, if you're doing cookies, I could make a chocolate-peanut butter bar dessert. Otherwise, I'll bring cookies or some other "portable" thing~
> 
> ~Kim~


I was just gunna buy cookies - Im not a baker - but your idea sounds yummy. I hope there will be a list made of what everyone is bringing so we (I) can remember what to bring. Its suppose to be really nice weather wise for Sunday.


----------



## momtoMax

Okay sorry this is the best I can do with the picnic map. Select this link and look on the Click here in yellow to see the map. You will see Pavilion G along the stream. There is also a listing of all the good food they have there!!!
http://knoebels.com/food.asp

Anywho, when you park your car, no matter where in the lot you are, the road you came in on will be on the right and the pavilions will be on the left. What you are going to want to do is cut diagonally left until you get to the stream and then follow it to pavilion G. You'll know it when you see it cause it's so little and cute compared to the others. You will see that right beyond it is a bit of a bridge that leads to the campground up on the hill. And I'll likely be there - planning on getting there pretty early to put up our sign and make it easier for others to see!!! 


As for the food list, you can use the posts here to figure out what people have signed up for - I will make a list probably tomorrow. Busy busy here.

Oh some sad news, MyGoldenCharlie is not sure if she can make it or not now - rescue stuff maybe that Sunday. Hoping she makes it!! If she can't some she is still sending the money for the tshirts - I will have to get them to her somehow so no worries on that account.


----------



## momtoMax

*Stats!!!!*

Sorry I did not get a chance to post yesterday. Here is a list of stats and food donations:

People attending: 15 (I am assuming ilovemydogs is coming by herself?)
11 Adults and 4 children.

Dogs attending: 7 (6 goldens, one golden doodle)

name list:
Shoob and Sheeb
me
Montana's Mommy
ilovemydogs
Carolina Casey
MyGoldenCharlie???? (She may not be coming so I did not count her)
crnp2001
My friend Helenanne, her daughter Morgan, and Darby

Food list!!!

Me: Wheat and White bread, a pound of ham, a pound of swiss cheese, 2 gallons of iced tea, a bag of pretzels, and freezy pops for the kids.

shoob and sheeb: plasticware, plates, cups.

ilovemydogs: a pound of turkey, a pound of american cheese, and a bag of chips

Montana's mommy: condiments (mayo, mustard), pickles, salsa and corn chips, and cookies.

Carolina Casey: Soda, ice, and if you want me to, I could pick up some really good macaroni or potato salad and bring it with me - you can reimburse me. We have this amazing little deli the next town over....let me know.

crnp: choc. peanut butter dessert bar.

my friend Helenanne: Gotta talk to her about what she is bringing - going to try to talk her into making another side dish.

If you think of anything else we are missing and you'd like to bring, feel free to update the donation list. 
Do you think 3 pounds of lunch meat and 2 pounds of cheese is enough to feed 15 people? I don't really entertain large amounts of people so I don't really know....
Lastly, can someone else besides me bring a cooler? Mine isn't that large and we should have one for the things that need to be kept cold and the other cooler to keep the ice we will use to put in our drinks.


DON'T FORGET:
poopie bags!! water dish!! 1 gallon of water per dog!! any snacks, food, or treats for your own doggy.


----------



## ilovemydogs

I will bring my cooler if I can find it. It's pretty good size. I will have hubby look tomorrow.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Getting excited!! I may be coming w/o hubby. He's out of town for work and it doesn't look like he'll be getting back in time. If he does, I doubt he'll want to load-up in the car with me for 2.5 hours!


----------



## momtoMax

*UGH I just realized we only have 2 pounds of sandwich meat....that will not be enough for 15 people, for sure, will it?? Anyone willing to throw in a pound of bologna or roast beef or something? Hmm.*

So Melissa will you be camping on your own? I found out that we should be done by 2 PM and could get there around 3 - 3:30. Would that be an okay time? The dinners at the Alamo were around 11 bucks last year but it comes with salad, and lots of other things. Let me know!!


PS. Helenanne is bringing watermelon so we really will just have sandwiches, chips, drinks, and desserts/watermelon. I hope that menu is okay with everyone!!! There will be lots of other kinds of foods there to eat for snacks/dinner.



Anyone?


----------



## Montana's Mommy

Menu sounds great - if anyone else gets hungry for something else - Im sure they can find it at the park. Getting excited!!!!


----------



## Montana's Mommy

So what time is everyone planning on getting there? Jenn can you PM me your cell # just in case I get lost or something.


----------



## momtoMax

Hi!! I plan on being there by 10 AM. Gonna shoot for around 9/930 but I'm rarely on time so...more likely 10. Lugging the dog and the cooler and the ice, etc. UGH. If you see stuff but don't see me, that means we're walking to or from the car. The park opens at 12 but it would be nice if everyone was there by 11 AM since we won't eat until everyone's stuff is there. I know some people have longer drives so shooting for 10 might mean leaving at too early of a time for people on a Sunday.

I'm super excited too!! Putting the finishing touches on the last bandana. I hope they look nice on!! 

Just a few more days!! The only bummer thing is we are getting the 70s but possible thunderstorms on and off. I hope that changes by Sunday!!!


----------



## Montana's Mommy

Dont forget to charge up the cameras!!!!


----------



## ilovemydogs

I think that I forgot to mention that my sisters are coming with me. That adds 2 more people. I hope that isn't a problem.


----------



## momtoMax

ilovemydogs said:


> I think that I forgot to mention that my sisters are coming with me. That adds 2 more people. I hope that isn't a problem.


 
Not a problem. The more the merrier!! Would one of them mind bringing lunchmeat? :curtain: : Just kidding about the sisters but not about the lunchmeat!!

I know I'm being a pest about this but really, 2 pounds of meat isn't going to feed 15/17 people. Am I wrong here?? Sorry to keep asking but really, this is something we need. I have put a good amount of stuff on my list, and I also bought the bandanas/puffy paint so I'm at my limit with things to bring money wise. If an angel or two would be kind enough to add another pound or two of some kind of lunch meat, that would be fantastic!! :crossfing Bologna, for example, isn't costly and may go over fairly well with the kids. Roast beef if you're feeling super generous....etc...etc...


PS. Nix the watermelon, my good friend is making pasta salad for a side - super kind!!! So we have one side.


----------



## momtoMax

Adding another person to that number which brings us up to 18 - my friend is bringing a mutual but much more her friend named David.


----------



## momtoMax

momtoMax said:


> Not a problem. The more the merrier!! Would one of them mind bringing lunchmeat? :curtain: : Just kidding about the sisters but not about the lunchmeat!!
> 
> I know I'm being a pest about this but really, _2 pounds of meat isn't going to feed 15/17 people_. Am I wrong here?? Sorry to keep asking but really, _this is something we need_. I have put a good amount of stuff on my list, and I also bought the bandanas/puffy paint so I'm at my limit with things to bring money wise. _If an angel or two would be kind enough to add another pound or two of some kind of lunch meat_, that would be fantastic!! :crossfing Bologna, for example, isn't costly and may go over fairly well with the kids. Roast beef if you're feeling super generous....etc...etc...
> 
> 
> PS. Nix the watermelon, my good friend is making pasta salad for a side - super kind!!! So we have one side.


*Only one more day for someone to see this and volunteer sandwich meat so I'm bumping again. Can anyone help out?*


----------



## ilovemydogs

I will have LuAnn (my sister) pick up some bologna today. The count is back to 17 because my other sister found out she has to work.


----------



## momtoMax

ilovemydogs said:


> I will have LuAnn (my sister) pick up some bologna today. The count is back to 17 because my other sister found out she has to work.


THANK YOU!!!!!! :bowl:


----------



## momtoMax

who else here is super excited?????? :lol:


----------



## momtoMax

Montana's mommy / Beverly and Steve. RIP Montana. Sorry hope this doesn't make you sad...but I wanted to post pics so newbies recognize us and we recognize each other. He was a really great dog. Can't wait to meet Levi!!










Shoob and Sheeb / Nancy, Kevin, Sheeb and Slater










crnp / you didn't post your name here...and I forget...so sorry...can you remind me? The boys are Mathew and Connor and Honey.










momtomax / Jenn and Leif and Max when he was much littler!!!










MyGoldenCharlie / Faye, Larry, Bo and Charlie.

Still hoping they can make it!!!


We'll have to do this again at the meeting so we have pics to associate names and faces.


Super excited!!!

Oh, and the weather for tomorrow:
Sunday - Partly sunny to cloudy with some rain showers possible. High of 75.



REMEMBER PAVILION G as in GOLDEN.


----------



## janine

Have fun everyone...hope you get good weather!! Take lots of pictures.


----------



## crnp2001

I got a pound of roast beef and a pound of provolone cheese, two loaves of bread, and potato chips. I will be making the chocolate peanut butter bars as soon as I'm off the computer. 

I'll be bringing a big cooler as well...if you want, let me know by PM, and I'll pick up a bag of ice in the AM, too, though we do have a longer ride. Still have to mapquest it, but I think it's about 1 hr, 45 minutes the last time I checked.

I hope it isn't a problem to arrive early before the park opens...we're planning to get there at 11 AM.

Thanks, Jenn, for posting the photos...my boys have really grown in a year...Matthew is almost as tall as I am! DH's name is Mark, BTW.

Honey is sensing something's up, though...she's pacing by the door, wondering why I'm gathering things. I don't DARE mention "car ride" until we are out the door tomorrow, or she will carry on like crazy! 

~Kim~


----------



## momtoMax

crnp2001 said:


> I got a pound of roast beef and a pound of provolone cheese, two loaves of bread, and potato chips. I will be making the chocolate peanut butter bars as soon as I'm off the computer.
> 
> I'll be bringing a big cooler as well...if you want, let me know by PM, and I'll pick up a bag of ice in the AM, too, though we do have a longer ride. Still have to mapquest it, but I think it's about 1 hr, 45 minutes the last time I checked.
> 
> I hope it isn't a problem to arrive early before the park opens...we're planning to get there at 11 AM.
> 
> Thanks, Jenn, for posting the photos...my boys have really grown in a year...Matthew is almost as tall as I am! DH's name is Mark, BTW.
> 
> Honey is sensing something's up, though...she's pacing by the door, wondering why I'm gathering things. I don't DARE mention "car ride" until we are out the door tomorrow, or she will carry on like crazy!
> 
> ~Kim~


Wow, hi Kim.  That's your name!!! We'll have 4 loaves between us - more than enough. Maybe we can make little sandwiches for the dogs!! Ha, maybe not but we could if we wanted to!! 

4 pounds of meat and 3 pounds of cheese should be enough. The pasta salad is really good, too!! 

There is a Sheetz you may pass right by Knoebles. If you don't pass it, Helenanne said that for 3 or 4 dollars, a security guard will bring ice to you!! I figure we need one cooler for the food that needs to stay cold and one cooler to hold ice in it to drink. I am putting ice and freezy pops in my old cooler so mine can be the cooler to keep the food in. Yours maybe to hold the ice in the bag for the drinks? 

Helenanne said I should have gotten name tags but forgot about that- we'll just have to get by somehow!! 

So glad to see posts, I'm so excited too!! Got a few things in the car and a last few finishing touches on the bandanas. I hope it doesn't rain too much but all in all, it's not supposed to be too bad of a day and I know the dogs will love the breif storms. Lots of shelter in the park though. The good thing about the iffy weather is it will keep crazy crowds away!!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Hello, my name is Melissa- the party pooper. I'm not able to make it tomorrow.

When Jen sends me her paypal/address, I'm sending along $$ for my t-shirt and extra money for food/beverages/anything she feels we're short on. Have a terrific time and enjoy! I expect photos!


----------



## Montana's Mommy

I am super excited too. decided to bring Ripley along with Steve as well. Ripley doesn't do well in the car so 1 hr 55 min. will seem like a lifetime to her. Since it will be cooler out I thought it would be a good time to bring her. Can't wait to see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Montana's Mommy

momtoMax said:


> Montana's mommy / Beverly and Steve. RIP Montana. Sorry hope this doesn't make you sad...but I wanted to post pics so newbies recognize us and we recognize each other. He was a really great dog. Can't wait to meet Levi!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoob and Sheeb / Nancy, Kevin, Sheeb and Slater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crnp / you didn't post your name here...and I forget...so sorry...can you remind me? The boys are Mathew and Connor and Honey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momtomax / Jenn and Leif and Max when he was much littler!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyGoldenCharlie / Faye, Larry, Bo and Charlie.
> 
> Still hoping they can make it!!!
> 
> 
> We'll have to do this again at the meeting so we have pics to associate names and faces.
> 
> 
> Super excited!!!
> 
> Oh, and the weather for tomorrow:
> Sunday - Partly sunny to cloudy with some rain showers possible. High of 75.
> 
> 
> 
> REMEMBER PAVILION G as in GOLDEN.


God how I miss my boy!!!!


----------



## Shoob&Sheeb

Just got off phone with shirt guy. He says they will be ready in the AM. Have his home address for pickup. So we pick them up at 08:30 and we are on our way. Dogs have fresh hair cuts and look different. See ya all in the AM.


----------



## momtoMax

Montana's Mommy said:


> God how I miss my boy!!!!


 
Big hugs.


----------



## momtoMax

Shoob&Sheeb said:


> Just got off phone with shirt guy. He says they will be ready in the AM. Have his home address for pickup. So we pick them up at 08:30 and we are on our way. Dogs have fresh hair cuts and look different. See ya all in the AM.


 
Great, can't wait to see the shirts!! if they are nice, he may be able to sell nationwide to other GRFers who want shirts for their get togethers!!!! You got your 70s...shouldn't have been a lot more clear re: the sun though!!!


----------



## momtoMax

CarolinaCasey said:


> Hello, my name is Melissa- the party pooper. I'm not able to make it tomorrow.
> 
> When Jen sends me her paypal/address, I'm sending along $$ for my t-shirt and extra money for food/beverages/anything she feels we're short on. Have a terrific time and enjoy! I expect photos!


 
I really hope somehow you are able to make it Melissa. It will be a great time and I know at least I was looking super forward to meeting you! I almost missed last years get together and I am so glad that we were able to come - it was a 2 hour plus ride for us but what a great time we had and what neat friendships we sparked!!


----------



## momtoMax

GOOD MORNING SUNSHINES!!!! Did you pack:
your food donations?
your camera?
extra batteries for your camera?
a gallon of water per dog?
a water dish?
snacks/food for your dog/s?
poop bags?
money for tickets/hand stamp/food? (there is an atm on site - but I think the surcharge to use is like 4 bucks or something. Crazy.)
your appetite?
Nancy and Kevin, the tshirts?

hope I'm not forgetting anything!! See you in a couple of hours!!!


PS it rained last night, but it's not raining now. It's cloudy and warm where I am!! Have safe trips!!


----------



## crnp2001

*Weather forecast*

Aww...looks like a 40% chance of showers, high of 68 or so. Well, at least the dogs won't overheat. Most of the chance of rain is from 2 PM on. I'm hoping the weather holds for as long as possible. :crossfing


http://www.weather.com/outlook/homeandgarden/schoolday/hourbyhour/USPA0497


~Kim~


----------



## momtoMax

Am I the first one home? Thanks so much for making this a fun day!! We had enough food and it was so nice to see all of you again. We'll have to start a picture thread!! Worst thing is, I forgot to get a group shot of Kim's family with Honey but it was definitely a great day!!! 

I'd write more about it but I'm pooped - I'll add more later.


----------



## Shoob&Sheeb

We had a great time. After hanging out at the pavilion we headed out for a train ride. Was like a golden parade. We are so glad to have been able to attend. Will come back, we were very impressed with the park. Will try to post our pics. See ya all at the next one.


----------



## Montana's Mommy

*get together today PICS*

Had a good time and it was great to get together again. I thought it was funny how Levi wasn't sure about the creek. He wanted to be like Slater and Shoob (hope the name was correct) but wasn't ready for the big romp in deeper water. It was nice that Honey joined us at the creek too. Levi and Ripley are passed out. Enjoy.


----------



## momtoMax

wow great pics so far!! uploaded mine to the comp and having now to transfer them to photobucket share. Taking forever though!!!

So today was so fun. Max, Leif and I got there and had everything set up around 940 so we took Max to the creek to walk around the very shallow part of the creek. Well, by darn, if the little bugger didn't get away from the boy and remember just where the deep hole was to swim in. UGH. He did look all brushed and nice when we got there but no one saw!!! Everyone came and we had a really great lunch (thanks to everyone for pulling together - and Kim, Helenanne was wondering if you could share your recipe for the peanut butter chocolate dessert that was oh so good!!!) and we went on the doggy train ride. I just learned that dogs could go on that and that was an adventure!!! Max almost backed right off a moving train. Fun.  I think he really liked it though!! Thanks so much Beverly for taking those pics to commemorate, for many of us, our dogs first amusement park ride ever!! They are awesome!!

After that, my friend Helenanne, her daughter Morgan and Darby, Leif, I, and Max, and Crystal, Luann and Bailey went for a walk / stopping to let the kids ride some rides. It was an eventful time! Bailey is just the sweetest most friendly dog and made many friends on our walk. Darby is adorable and super friendly too so she also made many friends. Max however....well, my Max made an enemy.  One lady was petting him and he went onto his back to show his belly. She's talking in doggy talk and leaning over him and well....maybe it was just too much excitement for him. By darn, if he doesn't start peeing like a fountain and the lady doesn't notice at all!! So I'm trying to say, pee...pee....*pointing* my dog is peeing on you!!! Well finally she sees and gets all mad and offended. I get her a paper towel and she storms off. He got her pants good. He is a naughty boy, a very naughty boy. And later, I think he tried writing his name on the ground, he must have been holding it for a long time because wow.....well, I took a pic and I'll gross you out later with it... he wrote a LOT!!!! I hope Max didn't horrify Crystal and Luann too much, he really is a good dog.  He did make us laugh a few times throughout the day though. I guess that made him the comic relief.

So we come back and sadly, Kevin, Nancy, Beverly and Steve are on their way out - we talk about needing to do a picnic thing at the end of summer for the dogs to play and for us to hang out again - we'll have to settle on a location. I can't wait to see everyone again and hoping others can make it too!!! 

PS. Hey, what did you think of our shirts??? Thanks Nancy and Kevin for arranging them for us!! I love them!! I think they are great!!!


----------



## MittaBear

Oh my gosh that looks like you guys had way too much fun! I can't believe dogs are allowed on the train. That is so cool. I look forward to more pictures.

When Chester gets a little older, I hope to be able to join you guys, if you decide to do this again.


----------



## momtoMax

Here are just a few before bed:










getting settled. 










My best group shot minus Kim and her family- d'oh!!










Levi and Morgan!!










Leif and Bailey - you know this would have been a great picture if the man hadn't been putting his behind in our picture!!!










swimming!!!


----------



## crnp2001

I'm still trying to upload my photos...my new photo editor apparently is not compatible, so I will have to use Photobucket when I get a chance.

I am sorry that my boys were too *antsy* about getting on the rides to stay for group photos. 

I'm glad that you liked the chocolate peanut butter bars...they were a Nazareth school district favorite (before kids were *allergic* to peanuts). A friend of mine's mother worked in the school cafeteria and had the recipe...it posted and reposted like wildfire on Facebook! LOL~

Honey had a bath this evening and conked out. I was surprised she didn't sleep on the way home, but she's making up for it now! So many people to see, smells to sniff, etc.

I hope we can do a gathering at a state park again this summer...more time to mingle and chat. 



So, for anyone interested, here is the recipe. They are VERY rich, so the pan really goes a long way.

~Kim~


Nazareth Peanut Butter Bars:

1 cup butter, softened
1 3/4 cup peanut butter (16.3 oz jar)
3/4 cup packed light brown sugar (dark is fine)
2 1/4 cup white sugar
1/2 tsp. salt
5 eggs
1 tsp. vanilla extract
4 cups flour
1 1/2 tsp. baking powder

GLAZE:
4 Tbsp. butter, melted
4 Tbsp. cocoa
4 Tbsp. water
1 tsp. vanilla
2 cups powdered sugar

1. Preheat oven to 325 degrees.
2. In an extra-large bowl, cream butter, peanut butter, and packed light brown sugar till well-incorporated.
3. Add in sugar and salt; continue to mix until fluffy.
4. Add eggs, one at a time. Mix in vanilla.
5. Slowly add flour and baking powder (1 cup at a time) and mix until thoroughly combined. (Dough will get thick and may ride up the beaters; you may want to finish by hand-mixing.)
6. Press dough into an ungreased 15" x 10" pan (a cookie sheet with sides works well).
7. Bake for 30 - 40 minutes, until the edges are nice and brown. Cool on a rack.
8. In a small bowl, combine glaze ingredients. Beat with an electric mixer until thoroughly mixed. Glaze bars.
9. Let bars stand at room temperature until glaze sets.


----------



## crnp2001

Oh, yeah, forgot to mention...we rode the train, too, at the far end of the park. Got quite a few stares, but Honey loved it (other than the whistle, which made her perk up her ears and cock her head for a moment). Just wish we would have had a picture of it...

The train photos of everyone are great~

~Kim~


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Glad you guys had a great get together. Love all the pictures and the Tshirts were a great idea. I'm sure all people and pups are exhausted after a day of fun.


----------



## esSJay

Great pics so far, looks like you had a great turnout and that the weather held out for it too  Someone will have to label one of the group pics with names of people and doggies for us.

Love the shirts and the dogs' bandanas - they look great!


----------



## WLR

Well from gate A1 at Jacksonville Airport, looks like you folks & canines had a great time there. Would have been there too if it wasnt for my sisters kid getting married in Gainesville. 
Spent yesterday at Cape Kennedy and thought I was going to be able to see a GPS satellite launch last night but it was scrubbed 6 hours before it was supposed to go. But anyway glad everyone had a good time will be back "on the grid" tonight.


----------



## ilovemydogs

My LuAnn, Bailey, and I had a great time. Here are a few pictures from my camera.

Bailey and I on the train.










Bailey was quite comfortable riding the train.









Swimming- Max and Darby









Bailey. Leif, and Max


----------



## momtoMax

*More pics!!!!*

Another getting settled pic! Starting to the left, Helenanne, Darby, Nancy and Slater, Kevin, Crystal - as for the dogs in the front, starting left - Honey, Bailey, and Max. Sheeba is laying in there somewhere!!! 









Beverly, Levi, and Ripley (Montana's mommy)









Nacy, Kevin, Sheeba and Slater!!! (shoob and sheeb)









Max was not cooperating... I think this one was taken after getting off the ground as my dog knocked me over!!! Jenn, Max, and Leif (momtoMax)









Luann to the left, and her sister Crystal (who is ilovemydogs) and Bailey!!









Steve and Beverly, Levi and Ripley (Montana's mommy)









Train ride!! Crystal, Leif, Jenn and Max, Nancy and Sheeba, Kevin and Slater, Helenanne and Darby!









Bailey and Max chilling out.









Jenn and Crystal, Max and Bailey









As promised: Most boys like trying to write their name in the snow. My boy likes to write in the rocks I guess!! Start in the upper left corner. You can actually make out the M a and the rest I guess was xamillion. Not bad for a one year old!!!  This was a rather large writing as well. Just, wow, Max. 









Some creek/watertime pictures!!





































Sorry some are fuzzy - they look better smaller - my camera is not the best.


----------



## esSJay

More great pics  Those dogs are just so cute! Max sure has grown up since the last pics I saw of him! I keep thinking of him as that cute little wrinkly puppy!


----------



## Thor0918

Hey you guys. Looks likes lots of fun. Sorry Robin and I couldn't make it. Maybe next time!


----------



## crnp2001

*Few more pix*

Hopefully, I finally got the hang of posting from Photobucket...



Connor and Honey











Connor, Honey, and me










Matthew and Honey









Mark didn't get into the pix this time...LOL~

Hope we have a meet-up this summer, too...

~Kim~


----------



## WLR

*We finally made it....*

Well Paco & I stopped at Knobels Sunday on the way back from Wisconsin. I think the time of year for the get-together was probably a good choice since Sunday it was HOT. Even Paco with his short fur was not comfortable.


----------



## momtoMax

WLR said:


> Well Paco & I stopped at Knobels Sunday on the way back from Wisconsin. I think the time of year for the get-together was probably a good choice since Sunday it was HOT. Even Paco with his short fur was not comfortable.


 
Cool that you got to go! What did you think of it?

PS> we have the same seat belt apparatus!!


----------

